# Vega duplicator & attachments



## Samuel Bolton (Feb 6, 2009)

Does anyone out there have first hand knowledge with the vega duplicator and specifically the small diameter attachment in conjunction with the duplicator. And if so, would they be willing to share that knowledge. I would be most appreciative. Regards, S. Bolton


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Sam, welcome to the forum. It seems either nobody has any experience with your question or your question got lost in the forum shuffle, so I'll give it a bump.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

What are you trying to make. Perhaps I can help. I'm not a fan of Duplicators. They tear up the wood and make for a lot of sanding, but it depends on what you are making. They don't do fine details very well but they do make more or less exact copies of pieces with larger details. They tend to tear the wood instead of cutting so you do have to sand more, which can also lead to loss of details. However if your are making things like table legs that have large details, or if you are going to paint the pieces where fine sanding isn't needed, they have their place.
I make duplicate parts all the time for antique repair but just do it by eye with the help of a my Dial calipers for accurate sizing and placement of the details. My customers almost always comment on how they look just like the original. 
If you are going to make hundreds of something I could see how the duplicators would pay for themselves but just to make 4 matching table legs or something like that I don't think they are worth it.


----------

